# Who's pregnant with #2? :)



## ClairAye

How far along are you and how old is your LO? :)

I'm 16 weeks and we have a 13 month old son called Jason :flower:

This pregnancy is flying compared to last time!

How is everyone finding pregnancy and running after LO? :haha:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I gave birth to our second on June 11th, so.no.longer pregnant, but o my god was pregnancy ever so.difficult while chasing a toddler -_-. That pregnancy was by far my worst, I was always exhausted, had ms until 17 weeks, and get huge compared to emmas! So glad I was induced at 38+6 because i was soo fed up! How are you doing Claire?


----------



## ClairAye

Yes! how is Coltin? He's adorable :flower:

I had MS with Jason until 17 weeks and only been sick 2 or 3 times this pregnancy! My symptoms are almost non-existent, unlike last time. But yes, so tired! I'm so glad OH has the week off, I never sleep in the day and needed a nap a couple of days ago, I was just exhausted!

I hope I don't get bigger. I was always 1 week ahead with Jason until 33 weeks I was 3 weeks ahead, 35 weeks I was 4 weeks ahead and at 36/37 weeks I was 5 weeks ahead! This baby is smaller than Jason on scans so far so fingers crossed I don't get roughly 10 hours worth of waters again! :|


----------



## lizmageeful

I have a 3 month old and im 5+5 weeks with #2, maybe #3. tbh, i was already having really bad MS by this point with Sawyer and it hasnt been nearly as bad this time. so im happy!


----------



## lov3hat3

I'm pregnant with baby #2! Its mad, I feel like im mad!
Im only roughly 5 weeks, I found out last week but with my LO I didn't find out till atleast 6/7 weeks. My LOs 2 years old now, obviously being in such early stages its ok atm, I feel like when I get huge I don't know how ill cope. But definatly feeling the symptoms more then I did with Jamie, I didn't get any until 8 weeks along, with this baby I had them a week before I found out at 4 weeks, I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## Mummy2onexx

I'm pregnant with #2 :) my first is 3 in October so will have a 3yr 4month gap :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

I had symptoms before I found out too at roughly 3/4 weeks! This time I only started getting them after I found out at 7 weeks! And we only tested as OH kept on joking about it :dohh:


----------



## AvacynDoll

im only about 4 or 5 weeks along with my second one. I have a 19 month old daughter


----------



## snowfia

I'm 22, nearly23 weeks with number 2 :D LO is nearly 18 months.

On the MS side this pregnancy is so much better, with DD it was horrible but I haven't had anywhere near as much this time. But I am exhausted and achy pretty much constantly cos of running after Isabella haha. It is going really fast though, feels like just yesterday I found out and I'm already in the second half, crazy.


----------



## SarahMUMMY

Im 10weeks with number 2! 

Feeling shocking! Morning sickness is horrendous like last time and running round after riley whilst been sick is shocking! Hope it clears up soon! 
:flow:


----------



## ClairAye

Hi everyone! :wave:
Has anyone had stretching pains yet? I swear they are way more painful this time around :(


----------



## AmberS

I'm currently 15weeks pregnant with #2, my first is 20 months. This pregnancy seems to be flying by as well! Keeping myself so busy with LO and work.


----------



## octosquishy

I'm 18 and am 24-27 weeks with #2 -- Which is a girl!! :) My first is almost 16 months :) And I don't find much problems, except lugging around my 25 lb-er, (Exhausting!) , not enough sleep (I slept all day long while preggo with Isiah), and a big problem is that Isiah likes to kick my belly when he's mad..and he's strong enough to do some damage :\ But we're getting through it <3


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congrats!! 

I'm not pregnant anymore, had my third a few months back. Hard work, but definately worth while :)


----------



## Kim91x

I'm 5 weeks pregnant with baby number 2. Toby has just turned 1 <3


----------



## ClairAye

Omg, Kim! Congratulations! :D How are you and Toby? :flow:


----------



## Kim91x

Thanks Clair, you too! We're good thank you, cannot believe how big our babies are now! Hoping this pregnancy flies by. 

How are you & Jason?xx


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks :flower: Eep, I know! They don't stay babies long :( I'm sure it will! This one is speeding by because I have Jason to keep me busy!

We are doing amazing thank you :D xx


----------



## katiefx

I have Dylan who is 8 months and I'm 18 weeks pregnant with his little sister :) 

Omg Clair the stretching pains are awful, my whole pelvis hurts aswell and sort of cracks when I bend down mostly to pick Dylan up! I am sooo tired. But this pregnancy is flying by! So much faster than last time! X


----------



## ClairAye

I have SPD again already :/
Luckily nothing is affecting me with Jason. Yet! X


----------



## we can't wait

Hi! I'm 10 weeks pregnant with #2. My daughter turned two last month. :D I've actually found that everything is going sooo much easier the second time around!


----------



## samisshort

we can't wait - Congrats :) I remember you had been trying to get pregnant with #2 for awhile, glad it happened :flower:

My son is 15 months and I'm 14 weeks with #2. My stretching pains are by far worse this time! All my symptoms are worse than they were with my son. My nausea, heartburn, fatigue, headaches, everything. :wacko: I'm hoping for a girl this time, but I'm staying team :yellow: this time :)

I'm currently waiting until 20 weeks to make a pregnancy announcement, but seem to be showing already. Ugh. I'm hoping no one notices until then. Only family knows and close friends.


----------



## haydenmummy

Helllooo I'm not pregnant anymore but I have a 4 year old son called hayden and a daughter who will be 8 months on tuesday I found it so tiring and I also had spd with my daughter witch made it hard to do things with my son but I'm glad he was at the age where he never had to be picked up and he could do most things by him self. I have a 3yr 5 month age gap and he is a amazing big brother x


----------



## we can't wait

samisshort said:


> we can't wait - Congrats :) I remember you had been trying to get pregnant with #2 for awhile, glad it happened :flower:

Thank you so much! We decided to take a break... and 2 months later, hello BFP. :cloud9:


----------



## juicyjay797

I'm pregnant with #2. I have a 2 year old. When I was pregnant with her it was great no sickness or problems. Now with this pregnancy I'm sick all the time and feel miserable. Expecally when I'm chasing after my 2 year old.


----------



## samisshort

we can't wait - I heard that's when it usually happens :) h&h 40 weeks to you!


----------



## airbear

Elsie just turned two on August 1st. We are almost 11 weeks, due March 4th!


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats everyone! :flower:


----------



## Miss1997

im pregnant with #2 currently 23 weeks along with another baby boy , there's only going to be a 12 month gap between my 2 boys x congrats everyone :D x


----------



## Mii

I just found out recently that I am expecting baby #2 :) I found out a week before my son turned 2 haha.


----------



## ClairAye

Miss1997 said:


> im pregnant with #2 currently 23 weeks along with another baby boy , there's only going to be a 12 month gap between my 2 boys x congrats everyone :D x

I remember you! How are you doing? :flower: x



Mii said:


> I just found out recently that I am expecting baby #2 :) I found out a week before my son turned 2 haha.

Congratulations :D


----------



## Miss1997

I'm good thanks :) , how have you and LO been? X


----------



## ClairAye

Very good thank you :)
Jason is doing so well :D

How is Max coming along?


----------



## Mickey1994

I just found out a few days ago that I'm expecting #2! 

I haven't been here in forever, so you probably don't remember me, but I remember you. Congratulations on your pregnancy. Jason is getting so big!


----------



## ClairAye

Mickey1994 said:


> I just found out a few days ago that I'm expecting #2!
> 
> I haven't been here in forever, so you probably don't remember me, but I remember you. Congratulations on your pregnancy. Jason is getting so big!

I just replied on your thread before seeing this! I remember you :) Congratulations! 

Thank you :) He's even bigger now, that photo is 5 months ago :(


----------



## Miss1997

ClairAye said:


> Very good thank you :)
> Jason is doing so well :D
> 
> How is Max coming along?

He is doing well thanks :) x


----------



## ClairAye

How is everyone doing? :flower:

I'm 26 weeks already! I can't believe how quick it's going :wacko:


----------



## kaylamariee

Congratulations everybody!
Seems like a lot of ladies are pregnant with their second.
I'm Kayla, 19 almost 20 and pregnant with my second..
My first is only 3 months old! And I'm not sure how far along I am because I never got a period after I had her.. So waiting till the 7th to get my first ultrasound.
Ugh, I feel like poop.. I'm tired 247 and feels like I could eat everything in sight but I get really bad heart burn all the time.
Hope all you ladies are feeling better than I am ! Haha..

Does anyone know when you generally start feeling kicks with your second? Just wondering..


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats again Kayla! :D

I felt flutters from 13w 2d until 18 weeks when I got first kicks (about a week after I felt first kicks with Jason) and it was regular by around 21/22 weeks, so pretty much all the same but I had about 5 weeks of flutters!


----------



## snowfia

It's all going so fast. Less than 2 months 'til my due date! Ahhh.
I feel like a cross between a whale and a duck, waddling everywhere. I feel mahoosive :L
And I just want to sleep and sleep and sleep some more.

How're youuuu?


----------



## ClairAye

How exciting/scary! I'm starting to feel big and baby is crushing everything up so I can barely breathe! I got really big with LO so hope I don't double in size this time :haha:


----------



## Geegee_18

I'm 27 wks with second and me and OH have a son together already who is 21 months so will be turning two when I have number 2! Heh. Yeah it is hard running around after LO isn't it? Even tho my son is very well behaved mostly so polite and smart for his age too. I wouldn't change any aspect of my motherhood so far but one things for sure no more babies after this!


----------



## Beyond

I'm 22 , i'll be 15 weeks pregnant tomorrow. My first is 4 years old , I had her when I was 17 :). She'll be just turning 5 a month before this one arrives. It's not really hard with her , kudos to those who are on their second while their LOs are still little. If my daughter was younger I think I would throw a tantrum!


----------



## AmberS

I'm 37weeks pregnant with #2. My first is almost 26 months


----------



## ClairAye

:wave: I shouldn't be pregnant with my second much longer! :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

:hi:Hello
I'm 20 weeks pregnant with number 2, I have an almost 3 year old son called Michael. I'm finding it hard as I have bad SPD and I'm a lot bigger this time. xx


----------



## ClairAye

mayb_baby said:


> :hi:Hello
> I'm 20 weeks pregnant with number 2, I have an almost 3 year old son called Michael. I'm finding it hard as I have bad SPD and I'm a lot bigger this time. xx

I know the feeling! I've had SPD from 15 weeks this time which by 20 odd weeks was much worse than heavily pregnant with Jason :nope: I can't do anything without my pelvis clicking or cracking :( x


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm the same I have had it from the end of first tri and now at 20 weeks I feel far worse than I ever did with Michael x


----------



## Ashleii15

I am about 10 weeks pregnant with baby #2  Our son, Dallas, is 2 years old  I definitely find this pregnancy is going faster!


----------



## ClairAye

I am no longer pregnant with #2! I had a little girl called Lily on the 21st December :flower:


----------



## jrwifey18

Aww how lovely congrats everyone hnh 9 months to you all xxx


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Hey! I'm 16 weeks with #2 and i have a son that is 12 months!


----------

